# The 511th n need of accommodation thread?



## Swedegirl (May 15, 2010)

I happened to move to Rome quite earlier than I expected,(not in the way that I expected either,but I can take a curve ball or two)and now I find myself and my daughter in need of affordable furnished accommodation from now until the end of February.
Being the new kid in town means that I don't know the tricks to acquire one.
all that I have managed to find so far is the vacation and short term rentals,and what they have to offer doesn't seem economical viable for me.

Therefore I kindly ask for hints and ideas for websites/agents/expatforums where i might find an apartment in a jiffy.Hints on wording for google searches are much appreciated as well. 
I am trying to place myself somewhere around Balduina or along Via Cassia leading out of Rome,or an easy bus ride away from Via Cassia (for instance bus 280)

I have quite a lot on my plate,trying to make life manageable for me and my daughter....so I am really very glad for any little help or idea.thank you beforehand.


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

i have a freand in rome ill ask if icangive you his phone no he speaks english he is not an agent but may be able to help you if you want his nolet me know


----------



## Swedegirl (May 15, 2010)

*the 511th thread....*



pudd 2 said:


> i have a freand in rome ill ask if icangive you his phone no he speaks english he is not an agent but may be able to help you if you want his nolet me know


Thank you so much for your offer Pudd.
If you have confirmed with your friend that he have the time and the effort to 
have contact with me to give me some ideas on how and where to proceed:Then I would like to have his number please.

regards Swedegirl


----------

